# Broken bolt, rod still stuck in there



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How lucky you feeling?
There a pain to get out, the whole thing is hard to get a good enough grip on in a vice.
Your going to have to use a prick pinch to hit the exact center of that brass piece.
Once it's marked drill it out with the proper sized drill bit then use an EZ out. A good EZ out will have the size to drill right on it.
Going to have to be real easy and slow when drilling brass. It's going to want to grab and once it goes through stop ASAP because it's going to want to keep on going into the hole.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like someone already tried an easy out and broke it off. If that's the case, I'd start looking for another carb.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would just go and purchase a new carb, or convert to Propane. See http://runpropane.com/For_Small_Engines.php


----------



## Lotek (Apr 24, 2013)

rustyjames said:


> Looks like someone already tried an easy out and broke it off. If that's the case, I'd start looking for another carb.


I'd go carb shopping as well.:thumbsup: Cleaning that up wouldn't be worth the effort.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Once you snap the EZ-out...you are "screwed".

Pardon the pun.


----------



## oz1907 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you all. New carb it is. I will take a look at the propane idea though, that sounds interesting.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

oz1907 said:


> and voila I have a gallon of gas on my garage floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice!


For GAWD sake and yours too get the dam thing outdoors to gas it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A left hand drill bit would probably back it out pretty quickly.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

oz1907 said:


> hi all, bought a house, previous owner left a snow blower behind. Cleaned it up, changed the oil then I go put gas in it and voila I have a gallon of gas on my garage floor.
> 
> Looks like he broke the carburetor bowl bolt's head somehow and then duct taped it to keep the whole thing in place
> 
> ...


Dang, thats one good camera, oz.


----------



## oz1907 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. I was actually able to get it out. I filed down one of those eye glass screw drivers to make it very sharp, was able to drill a tiny entry point and hammer it in slowly and get the bolt out. $10 in parts, $8 in shipping =) ... so far so good.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

On some carbs like Tecumseh's that bolt also serves a jet, it'll have small holes drilled in it. If that's the case it'll have to be matched to the carb.


----------



## oz1907 (Aug 27, 2013)

You are right James this was one of them found it online at http://www.upstateoutdoorpowerequipment.com/


----------

